# First leos hatched with a bit of a suprise



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

bit of a late start this year but the first hatchlings came out yesterday from:

Bell albino male


and a hypo female


offspring they produced:





Am I right in thinking my hypo must have been het albino? I don't know a lot about leopard gecko genetics, I know more about snakes, is it the same principle? So if I were to breed back one of these babies to my male would I produce hypo albinos? or is that not how it works?

Cheers


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Well that hatchling defo looks like and albino but to get Hybinos you must breed a super hypo with any of three albinos strain then you will get hypo het to what ever albino you have in your case het for bell albino then breed that baby to the albino parent and wala you have hypo albino know as hybino :2thumb:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Could these be hybinos then? I had another one hatch today the same.
So far from that paring I have had 3 "albinos" and 1 normal. They are really cool, little bit more snappy than the normals I have found. Could this be because their eyesight is a little poorer ?

Cheers for the help


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet babies.:2thumb:


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

from that pairing you would get:
hypos het bell
normals het bell
bells
bell hybino
(bare in mind that the female has reduced spotting which means everything that's not hypo will probably end up looking hypo due to the polygenic trait for reduced spotting)


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

:2thumb: thank you for the input.

looking up what bell albinos look like as hatchlings id say these are bell hybinos as they are so much lighter. still got 8 eggs cooking from this girl hopefully get some more :2thumb:

thanks again


----------



## arussell87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lol the albinos I hatched were really aggressive screeching away. Funny little things.


----------



## Emma86 (Jan 17, 2011)

arussell87 said:


> Lol the albinos I hatched were really aggressive screeching away. Funny little things.


One other possibility...

Your male may be het Tremper albino, and your female may be as well. So this could explain why the babies look so light too. My Tremper albino babies looked exactly like this.


----------

